# About salt levels...



## wesminsmith (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a red sea hydrometer/thermometer and I just want to confirm before a really screw my tank up, between 1.010 and 1.019 is not enough salt and between 1.024 and 1.030 is too much salt. Last night when I went to sleep the salt was at 1.021 but not when I woke up its at 1.012. Its a 55 gallon tank, how much salt should I add or is it better to just add slowly until it gets back up to 1.021? Thanks guys!


Wes.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

is it for a marine tank or a chiclid tank?


----------



## wesminsmith (Sep 14, 2007)

*marine tank*

Its for a marine tank, but I figured it out...I was really low on salt. I am working on powerhead placement now. I have about 90 lbs of live rock in a 55 gallon tank. I have 3 170gph powerheads, how close to the rock should they be? I want to put the right at the top of the water level and point them in all different directions so the wires will be hidden. Is that Ok? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------

